# can you ID these German Warbirds?



## zuluecho (Nov 27, 2006)

I'll start as this one isn't German!
YAK-9 on skis!






the rest are all yours!


----------



## Erich (Nov 27, 2006)

could you please enlarge the 5 photo down ?

appears to be Bf 110G-2 bomber destroyers either from ZG 1 or ZG 76 due to the wide fuselage band either white or yellow. long upper nose 2cm weapons.

thanks for sharing

Erich ~


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

Third one down is a Blohm und Voss Bv-138. One of THE best long range maritime aircraft used for U-Boat resupply and reconnaisance.


----------



## zuluecho (Nov 27, 2006)

sorry Erich.. thats the size i have.. but here is another one from the same set i believe




and the Yak 9 on skis from another angle


----------



## net_sailor (Nov 28, 2006)

> I'll start as this one isn't German!
> YAK-9 on skis!



No, the first picture is not a Yak! It is a MiG 3.

The 4th picture shown typical He 111B.


----------



## ChrisMAg2 (Nov 28, 2006)

#2 Heinkel He 51, but not for sure
#4 Heinkel He 111 E or F
#5 Messerschmitt Bf 110 G-2
#6 Focke Wulf fw 44 Stieglitz
#7 Heinkel He 59, probabely vers. B, of a SNG in the Med.

Regards
Christian M. Aguilar


----------



## kiwimac (Nov 28, 2006)

The He 51 didn't have a chin radiator.


----------



## zuluecho (Nov 28, 2006)

net_sailor said:


> No, the first picture is not a Yak! It is a MiG 3.



oh noo... that means i still don't have a pic of an early YAK on skis! net_sailor is the first pic not a YAK. i know the last one was my bad on posting the Mig under Yak..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2006)

All the German ones were common Luftwaffe aircraft and easy to identify.


----------



## net_sailor (Nov 28, 2006)

ChrisMAg2 said:


> #2 Heinkel He 51, but not for sure
> #4 Heinkel He 111 E or F
> #5 Messerschmitt Bf 110 G-2
> #6 Focke Wulf fw 44 Stieglitz
> ...



#1 MiG 3 
#2 He 60 
#3 BV 138 
#4 He 111 E 
#5 
#6 
#7


----------



## Erich (Nov 28, 2006)

Zuluecho no your last pic is of an earlier war e or f model Bf 110 and not one of the later 1943-44 G-2 bomber destroyers. you photo - last one shows the upper nose containing four MG 17's not the twin long rod 2cm weapons of the G-2 in this case.


----------



## net_sailor (Nov 28, 2006)

I almost forgot about this one:



zuluecho said:


> and the Yak 9 on skis from another angle



Sorry, but I think it is Yak-1 of first winter 1941/42 production with skis. Production of Yak-9 started on October 1942.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2006)

zuluecho said:


> and the Yak 9 on skis from another angle



Hi !!!
Sorry, but in my opinion the pic doesn't show Yak-9  but Yak-1 probably.I have to check it with a book about Yak fighters.

Ha,ha... Net sailor has been faster than me.I agree with him completly.It is interesting that the a/c wasn't probably equipped with radio receiver ( the lack of the radio aerial with its mast)


----------



## net_sailor (Nov 28, 2006)

Erich said:


> Zuluecho no your last pic is of an earlier war e or f model Bf 110


I can exclude the F version, a small radiator under engine used on C, D and E variants is clearly visilible. i think C version is very probable.


----------



## zuluecho (Nov 28, 2006)

thats why i love this forum.. you guys have a immense wealth of knowledge.. hats off to you!


----------



## Erich (Nov 28, 2006)

net is probably right as I took a stab at it, but it is an earlier variant. note the props being short and squared off compared to the much larger rounded spinners and the ID ring on the G-2 prop


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Dec 17, 2006)

1.-Mig 3
2.-He 60
3.-Blohm und Voss Bv 138
4.-He 111 earlier version E
5.-Bf 110s
6.-FW 44 Stieglitz
7.-He 59


----------



## Denniss (Dec 24, 2006)

Erich said:


> net is probably right as I took a stab at it, but it is an earlier variant. note the props being short and squared off compared to the much larger rounded spinners and the ID ring on the G-2 prop



So this Bf 110 nose image is of a DB 601B-1, Ba or P equipped Bf 110 C/D/E but not of a DB 601F-equipped Bf 110 F ? 
Is it possible to ID the engine or the unit of these Bf belonged to ?


----------



## ChrisMAg2 (Dec 26, 2006)

Denniss said:


> So this Bf 110 nose image is of a DB 601B-1, Ba or P equipped Bf 110 C/D/E but not of a DB 601F-equipped Bf 110 F ?
> Is it possible to ID the engine or the unit of these Bf belonged to ?



ad 1.: yes!
ad 2.: no!
And it is more likely a "C", then a "D" or "E", IMO.


----------



## net_sailor (Dec 26, 2006)

Denniss said:


> Is it possible to ID the engine or the unit of these Bf belonged to ?



There are two ways to idenitfy unit:
1. An emblem of the unit (not visible on this picure  )
2. Code No. XX+XX (see aircraft fuselage on the background) - in the ZG units the first two letters idicate the Geschwader, another two (behind the balkenkreuz) are individual a/c desidnation within the unit. If you can read these letter, I'll be able to help (I've got the codes of all ZG unit  ).



> And it is more likely a "C", then a "D" or "E"



I agree


----------

